# Kayak alert! Shark caught on Potomac River



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

* September 2nd, 2010 2:04 pm ET

Earlier this week, fisherman Willy Dean caught an 8-foot shark while on the Potomac River in St. Mary's County, Md. This, almost nine years to the date a nearly 10-foot bull shark attacked and killed a 10-year-old boy at Sandbridge.

On Tuesday morning at Cornfield Harbor, about three miles north of Point Lookout — where the Potomac empties into the Chesapeake Bay — Dean checked his nets, and discovered what he believed to be the highly aggressive bull shark. Bull sharks prefer shallow waters, the same waters frequented by beach-goers.

http://blogs.nationalgeographic.com...010/09/eight-foot-shark-in-potomac-river.html


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Thank god we are not on a sharks prefered top 10 list of what's for dinner. If people knew just how close they are when splashing in the surf, 95% of ocean goers would most likely steer clear. 

Also it is not a good idea to swim in a chum slick... 

Tight lines, Tim


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

ive seen big sharks in the trough many times around buxton. they realy dont want to eat us, thank God or we would be in trouble.


----------



## rhodyman (Oct 31, 2008)

*Amen to what seeknfin said in his post*

"Thank god we are not on a sharks prefered top 10 list of what's for dinner. If people knew just how close they are when splashing in the surf, 95% of ocean goers would most likely steer clear." 

You can definitely count me in the 95% now, having seen so many sharks so very close to swimmers up and down the East Coast!!!!! We may not be at the top of their dining list, but I'm in no mood to be some bull shark's appetizer!!!!!


----------

